# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Health & Well-Being >  Dr Wallach - Youngevity Scam?

## rp4prez

Anyone see this?

http://nutra-smart.net/al.htm

or this?

http://www.quackwatch.com/01Quackery...lminerals.html

Oh BTW I've been to one of the "seminars" with Dr. Wallach and it's a total pyramid scheme. Total crap is what I smell. He might have something with his product but if it's making so much money where are all the studies to back up his claims?

I tell you where it's going! It's going to the MLM scheme. All the new cars, free trips, and great stuff you'll get with the more people that sign up and sell stuff under you. You've really got to ask yourself why would he spend all this money on all this great stuff instead of proving without a doubt that his supplements work to shut up the industry he is saying is attacking him and defrauding you? 

That's all part of the pitch. And so was the woman who said last night she has been selling his product for 22 years, doesn't even have a doctor, and makes over a million a year selling the product. Yeah right - if you take a look you'll notice that his product hasn't been around for 22 years.

Total scam and joke. I'm a little sad that Alex Jones would be wrapped up in a scheme like this. He lost a ton of credibility from my point of view for being involved with such jokers.

They also toute that they are a publicly traded company. I took the time during their "pitch" to look up that stock symbol JCOF. Take a look for yourself, it's been publicly traded since Oct 2009 and closed today at a whopping $0.15!

His products might actually work (hell I've tried them) but just be careful not to fall into the trap.

I'd like to hear what you all think!

----------


## amy31416

Interesting--I just took a brief glance at this thread:  http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...our-money-away

And it seems that some members here think it's good stuff. Now I may actually go to the site.

----------


## rp4prez

Yeah I've seen donnay on other threads posting away about their products.  I still haven't seen anything to really convence me that it actually works.  After the "presentation" aka fake scam I witnessed last night I'm totally over it.  I could never trust those people.  I should have tapped it and posted it on youtube.  Damn hindsight!

Here's what I went to last night.  It's still posted on their site for now but attached is the screen shot.

http://www.financialdestination.com/...mingEvents.htm

----------


## amy31416

Hmmm, yeah. The MLM part of things--no way. What you said here:




> I tell you where it's going! It's going to the MLM scheme. All the new cars, free trips, and great stuff you'll get with the more people that sign up and sell stuff under you. You've really got to ask yourself why would he spend all this money on all this great stuff instead of proving without a doubt that his supplements work to shut up the industry he is saying is attacking him and defrauding you? 
> 
> That's all part of the pitch. And so was the woman who said last night she has been selling his product for 22 years, doesn't even have a doctor, and makes over a million a year selling the product. Yeah right - if you take a look you'll notice that his product hasn't been around for 22 years.


Is a total deal-breaker. Maybe the products are good, I don't know. Maybe he has some sound advice, hard to say, but I sure wouldn't spend a small fortune to find out.

----------


## youngbuck

His mineral supplement sounds like snake oil to me.  Even if his claims  were entirely true, which they're not, you could get all the minerals  you need from a well-rounded, whole food diet, and use targeted  supplementation (perhaps additional magnesium, zinc, etc.) as needed.   Use sea salt, and if you're still concerned, use ConcenTrace.

----------


## wrestlingwes_8

> His mineral supplement sounds like snake oil to me.  Even if his claims  were entirely true, which they're not, you could get all the minerals  you need from a well-rounded, whole food diet, and use targeted  supplementation (perhaps additional magnesium, zinc, etc.) as needed.   Use sea salt, and if you're still concerned, use ConcenTrace.


Unless you are growing your own food using permaculture or biodynamic principles in soil that has been restored by decades of composting and sheet mulching there is NO WAY you will EVER get the correct amount of minerals; especially trace minerals.

Supplementation is the only other way to get these essential nutrients

----------


## Working Poor

> Unless you are growing your own food using permaculture or biodynamic principles in soil that has been restored by decades of composting and sheet mulching there is NO WAY you will EVER get the correct amount of minerals; especially trace minerals.
> 
> Supplementation is the only other way to get these essential nutrients


totally agree....+1 rep

----------


## Danke

http://keleefitness.com/are-eggs-bad-for-you/

----------


## youngbuck

> Unless you are growing your own food using permaculture or biodynamic principles in soil that has been restored by decades of composting and sheet mulching there is NO WAY you will EVER get the correct amount of minerals; especially trace minerals.
> 
> Supplementation is the only other way to get these essential nutrients


Notice that I did mention supplementation, sea salt, and ConcenTrace, which is an excellent trace mineral supplement.  Also, vegetable juicing can go a long way in getting enough minerals.  If you're worried about mineral deficiencies, there are a lot better things you can do than spending money on anything from Dr. Wallach, which was the crux of my post.

----------


## youngbuck

> http://keleefitness.com/are-eggs-bad-for-you/


The info in that article is solid.

----------


## kpitcher

I won't dismiss all MLM as a scam but it immediately brings up the red flags. Penn/Teller Bull$#@! had an episode on that business strategy awhile ago and called BS on everything MLM. 

In the early 90s there was a "Business seminar" at a local conference center. There were maybe a hundred people that showed up and they pitched a variety of "opportunities". This ranged from vending machines to MLM phone cards to other things I don't even remember. Between each pitch session of 20 minutes or so they would have a place for people to pay and sign up for the item, a lunch was served afterwards. I was shocked how fast people paid 100-200 bucks for a franchise opportunity. It was pre-Internet but still was surprising.

I think nowadays those conferences have all went online or cable infomercials but they must still be working!

----------


## pacelli

I think I've heard some 30+ minute radio InfoMercial interviews with this guy.

----------


## donnay

I have been using Youngevity products for over 6 months and I absolutely love them!  I do not sell any of the products and no one is putting a gun to your head to sell it either.  For the record; Dr. Wallach doesn't get a penny from any sales of these products. I have done some extensive research before taking the products, watched many of Dr. Wallach's lectures and believe he is right on the mark.  You will not get the vitamins and minerals in your food.  Our food supply has been devoid of the essential minerals for many years.  In 1936, a senate document 264, talks about how our soils are depleted of the minerals.




> Mineral Depleted Food Crops — Fact or Illusion? In his audiotape "Dead Doctors Don't Lie," Wallach claims that depleted soils give rise to mineral deficiency diseases, which threaten the health of Americans. In support he cites U.S. Senate Document 264, of 1936, which states:
> 
> Erosion and unwise farming methods have led to mineral depleted soils resulting in mineral deficient plants, livestock and people. The alarming fact is that food now being raised on millions of acres of land that no longer contain enough of certain minerals are starving us — no matter of how much of them we eat. Laboratory tests prove that the fruit, vegetables, grains, eggs and even the milk and meats of today are not what they were a few generations ago. It is bad news to learn from our leading authorities that 99% of the American people are deficient in these minerals" [74th Congress, 2nd Session, 1036].One of Wallach's critics recently labeled U.S. Senate Document 264 a "baseless opinion piece" and also rejected the notion mineral deficiencies adversely affect the health and longevity of Americans.1 That anyone would say this today must astonish, since it has been known for quite some time that our agricultural soils in many areas lack certain minerals. One of the first elements found to be lacking in close to two thirds of the arable land was iodine, and these areas were known as the "Goiter Belt." Iodine deficiency not only severely affected the health of humans; in Montana alone, 1 million pigs died annually from iodine deficiency before iodized fodders were introduced. Later, areas deficient in cobalt, copper, phosphorus, manganese, zinc, boron, fluorine and selenium were identified.2, 3 Food crops from soils low in selenium not only causes animals to develop fatal selenium deficiency diseases, human health is also adversely affected, as evidenced by studies which revealed that human cancer mortalities are higher in low selenium regions. The need for additional selenium in our food chain thus became apparent; a recently concluded 10 year trial 4 showed that human cancer risk can be significantly reduced by supplemental selenium. The view thus can be defended that many Americans are dying prematurely of cancer because they are not getting enough of a needed essential mineral, selenium, with their food.


http://www.youngevityeducation.com/why-ygy.html

Other sources:
http://www.senatedocument264.com/
http://www.tjclarkminerals.com/senatedoc.htm
http://libertyrxprescriptionsavings....nutrition.html
http://www.healthymoneyvine.com/supp...h_Congress.pdf


In my own research, I realized that many chronic illnesses can be cured. However, since the FDA is the enforcement arm of Big Pharma, people who know this, cannot say "cure."  Our bodies need about 90 different minerals, most of them in trace quantities. A deficiency of any mineral will give rise to disease.  Many chronic illnesses stem from a vitamin and mineral deficiency.

There is no money in cures, folks!  Modern medicine started from quackery and continues today.  Let's take the the Cancer Industry for a minute; do you think they really want to see any cures?  They give you poison to allegedly kill the cancer--not only does it kill the cancer cells, it also kills the good cells to help you get well, and it ain't cheap. 99% of the time chemo doesn't cure anything, it makes the cancer more virulent and it comes back with a vengeance.  Lets look at the latest headlines shall we?
*
Chemotherapy can backfire and worsen cancer, a new study has found* 
http://www.globalpost.com/dispatch/n...tudy-has-found

*Chemotherapy backfires - causes healthy cells to feed growth of cancer tumors*
http://www.naturalnews.com/036725_ch...backfires.html

*Cancer cure? Chemo can backfire*
http://articles.timesofindia.indiati...s-chemotherapy
*
Chemotherapy Can Make Cancer Growth Worse*
http://us.gizmodo.com/5932080/chemot...-cancer-growth


So why is this expensive method not scrutinized?

G. Edward Griffin's _World Without Cancer_ is also another great book to read about the heavy profits the Cancer Industry stands to lose by getting B-17 (Laetrile) in your daily diet.


Has anyone heard of Codex Alimentarius?  Dr. Wallach has fought long and hard to keep our vitamins and minerals from the UN control and free here in the US.  Nevertheless, Codex Alimentarius is creeping into our country and will do whatever it takes to control us.  Don't believe me, do your own research.

There are five things you have to ask yourself...  Who controls our medical industry.  What they have to gain by it. Where this country is heading by having people depend upon the system.  And why, it is in their best interest to discredit, besmirch and sully anyone who would try to help people stay healthy and independent.

For now, I have nothing but good things to say about the Youngevity products.  Again, when taking these products people have to bear in mind, that it isn't a quick fix.  Each individual varies on how quick their body absorbs the many vitamins and minerals.  Depending on how deficient your body is you may see and feel results instantly, or take up to 90 days to turn around. Or sometimes things get worse before they get better, but you have to understand you didn't get unhealthy overnight.

----------


## AFPVet

As soon as I heard Alex promoting it, I lost interest. Alex has a business to run and he does so by promoting products... everyone does it. I tune out when he talks about products lol.

----------


## rp4prez

That senate document is just an opinion peice that was put into record. You shoul research that and you'll see. It's not a scienctific research and I couldn't find anything to back up the claim for today. These guys are good I tell you picking and choosing what works to sell their product. Btw dr Wallach's son is the CEO of youngevity so you know his father is getting paid maybe not directly from the company but he's getting paid.

----------


## Danke

> That senate document is just an opinion peice that was put into record. You shoul research that and you'll see. It's not a scienctific research and I couldn't find anything to back up the claim for today. These guys are good I tell you picking and choosing what works to sell their product. Btw dr Wallach's son is the CEO of youngevity so you know his father is getting paid maybe not directly from the company but he's getting paid.


Thanks for chiming in, I have been using the Tangy Tangerine as a vitamin supplement because it comes in a powder form and I can't reliably swallow (vitamin) pills.

----------


## rp4prez

I hope I am not being miss understood. I am not saying that youngevity products are bad. You would have to decide for yourself. What I am saying is the way they go about promotion is awful. MLM schemes are terrible and I don't buy into their lies. At the presentation it was a bunch of picking and choosing things to show their side of the story and get people sold on the scheme. It was all very fake and sad. It made me want to warn people about it and not support their scheming.

----------


## donnay

> That senate document is just an opinion peice that was put into record. You shoul research that and you'll see. It's not a scienctific research and I couldn't find anything to back up the claim for today. These guys are good I tell you picking and choosing what works to sell their product. Btw dr Wallach's son is the CEO of youngevity so you know his father is getting paid maybe not directly from the company but he's getting paid.


Regardless...Poor soils affect the entire food chain.  Are you denying that?  Throughout the years farmers have been putting chemicals and pesticides on the farmland.  Do you not think that has disrupted the natural ecosystem in the process?  The point is they knew about depleted soil 76 years ago.  Poor soil definitely affects the food chain and not only that, our overall health.

Modern Miraclemen
http://www.senate.gov/reference/reso...miraclemen.pdf


Here are some of the 70 articles published in peer-reviewed journals covering nutritional and pharmaceutical research that Dr. Wallach authored or co-authored.

    Wallach JD. Goitrogenic hypothyroidism in feeder lambs. Vet Med Small Anim Clin. 1965 Oct;60(10):1051-1053.
    Wallach JD, Doak RL, Schmidtke RP, Davis LE, Niemeyer KH. Thallium intoxication: a specific antidote, supportive therapy and clinical evaluation. Vet Med Small Anim Clin. 1965 Dec;60(12):1227-1231.
    Wallach JD, Hoessle C. Hypervitaminosis D in green iguanas. J Am Vet Med Assoc. 1966;149:912-914.
    Wallach JD. The Immobilization of rabbits and guinea pigs with M-99 (Etorphine). Unpublished data. St. Louis Zoological Gardens, 1966.
    Wallach JD. Immobilization and translocation of the White (Square-lipped) Rhinoceros. J Am Vet Med Assoc. 1966;149:871-874.
    Wallach JD, Howcroft T. Variable number of coronary os in the aorta of the Zululand wildebeeste. Vet Med Small Anim Clin. 1967(1):21-22.
    Wallach JD. Degenerative arthritis in a black rhinoceros. J Am Vet Med Assoc. 1967;151:887-889.
    Wallach JD, Frueh R, Lentz M. The use of M-99 as an immobilizing and analgesic agent in captive wild animals. J Am Vet Med Assoc. 1967 Oct;151(7):870-876.
    Wallach JD, Hoessle C. Visceral gout in captive reptiles. J Am Vet Med Assoc. 1967;151:897-899.
    Wallach JD, Hoessle C, Bennett J. Hypoglycemic shock in captive alligators. J Am Vet Med Assoc. 1967 Oct 1;151(7):893-896.
    Wallach JD, Flieg GM. Nutritional secondary hyperparathyroidism in captive psittacine birds. J Am Vet Med Assoc. 1967 Oct 1; 151(7):880-883.
    Wallach JD. Angioedema associated with strawberry ingestion by a gorilla. J Am Vet Med Assoc. 1968 Oct 1;153(7):153:879-880.
    Wallach JD, Hoessle C. Fibrous osteodystrophy in green iguanas. J Am Vet Med Assoc. 1968 Oct 1;153(7):863-865.
    Wallach JD, Anderson JL. Oripavine (M.99) combinations and solvents for immobilization of the african elephant. J Am Vet Med Assoc. 1968 Oct 1;153(7):793-797.
    Wallach JD, Williamson WM. M.99-induced recumbency and analgesia in a giraffe. J Am Vet Med Assoc. 1968 Oct 1;153(7):816-817.
    Wallach JD, Williamson WM. Partial list of parasites found at necropsy at the Chicago and St. Louis Zoological Parks. Proc Annu Meet Am Assoc Zoo Vet. December 10-11, 1968, pp. 7-8.
    Wallach JD, Frueh R. Pilot study of an organophosphate anthelmintic in camels and primates. J Am Vet Med Assoc. 1968 Oct 1;153(7):798-799.
    Wallach JD, Hoessle C. Steatitis in captive crocodilians. J Am Vet Med Assoc. 1968 Oct 1;153(7).
    Wallach JD. Wild animal immobilization with the oripavine M-99. MVMA Quarterly. 1968 Winter. pp. 12-15
    Wallach JD. Common diseases and recommended treatments for waterfowl and game birds. Modern Game Breeding. 1969;5:18-25.
    Wallach JD, Flieg GM. Frostbite and its sequelae in captive exotic birds. J Am Vet Med Assoc. 1969 Oct 1;155(7):1035-1038.
    Wallach JD. Hand-rearing and observations of a white rhinoceros, diceros sims. International Zoo Yearbook, London Zoological Society. 1969(9):103-104
    Wallach J.D. Etorphine (M-99), a new analgestic immobilizing agent and its antagonists. Vet Med Small Anim Clin. 1969 Jan;64(1): 53-58.
    Wallach JD, Flieg GM. Nutritional secondary hyperparathyroidism in captive birds. J Am Vet Med Assoc. 1969 Oct 1;155(7):1046-1051
    Wallach JD. Medical care of reptiles. J Am Vet Med Assoc. 1969 Oct 1;155(7):1017-1934.
    Wallach JD, Frueh R, Lentz M. The use of M.99 as an immobilizing and analgesic agent in captive wild animals. J Am Vet Med Assoc. 1967 Oct 1;151(7):870-876.
    Wallach JD. A simple technique for the collection of blood from small zoo animals. J Am Vet Med Assoc. 1970 Sep 1;157(5):694-695.
    Wallach JD, Flieg GM. Cramps and fits in carnivorous birds. International Zoo Yearbook, London Zoological Society. 1970;10:3-4.
    Wallach JD. Disease problems in group and zoogeographic displays. Proc Annu Meet Am Assoc Zoo Vet. October 12-14, 1970. pp. 7-8.
    Wallach JD, Middleton CC. Naturally occurring atherosclerosis in aoudads (Ammotragus lervia (Pallas)). Acta Zool Pathol Antverp. 1970 Jan;50:45-54.
    Wallach JD, Hoessle C. M-99 as an immobilizing agent in poikilotherms. Vet Med Small Anim Clin. 1970 Feb;65(2):163-167
    Tumbleson ME, Middleton CC, Wallach JD. Serium biochemic and hematologic paramaters of adult aoudas (Ammotragus lervia) in captivity. Lab Anim Care. 1970 Apr;20(2):242-245.
    Wallach JD. Nutritional diseases of exotic animals. J Am Vet Med Assoc. 1970 Sep 1;157(5):583-599.
    Wallach JD. Diseases of reptiles and their clinical management. In Kirk RW (ed) Current Veterinary Therapy IV. Philadelphia, WB Saunders Co. 1971. pp 433-439.
    Wallach JD. Exotic diets are not for exotic pets. Gaines Small Anim. Nutrition Workshop, University of Illinois. March 1971.
    Wallach JD. Lumpy jaw in captive kangaroos. International Zoo Yearbook, London Zoological Society. 11:13; 1971.
    Wallach JD, Williamson WM. M-99 induced recumbency in a camel. J Zoo Anim Med. 1971 Apr;2:27.
    Wallach JD, Williamson, WM, Largarde K. Normal blood values of siberian ibex. J Zoo Anim Med. 1971 June;2:22-23.
    Wallach JD. Nutritional problems in zoos. Presented at Cornell Nutrition Conference for Feed Manufacturers. Buffalo, NY, 1971. pp. 10-19.
    Wallach JD. Environmental and nutritional diseases of captive reptiles. J Am Vet Med Assoc. 1971 Dec 1;159(11):1632-1643.
    Wallach JD. Management and medical care of goldfish. J Am Vet Med Assoc. 1971 Sep;159(5):585-595.
    Wallach JD. Gauntlet of the cage. J Zoo Anim Med. 1972 June. pp. 330-346.
    Wallach JD. The nutrition and feeding of captive ruminants in zoos. Digestive Physiology and Nutrition of Ruminants. Oregon State University Press, Vol. 3. 1972, pp. 292-307.
    Wallach JD. Management and medical care of pinnepeds. J Zoo Anim Med. 1972 Dec;3(4):45-72.
    Wallach JD. Surgical techniques for caged birds . Vet Clin North Am. 1973;3:229-236.
    Boever WJ, Thoen CO, Wallach JD. Mycobacterium chelonei infection in a natterer manatee. J Am Vet Med Assoc. 1976 Nov 1;169(9):927-929.
    Wallach JD. Anasthesia of reptiles, In Kirk RW (ed) Current Veterinary Therapy VI: Small Animal Practice. Philadelphia, WB Saunders Co. 1977, pp. 807-808.
    Wallach JD. Erysipelas in two captive Diana monkeys. J Am Vet Med Assoc. 1977 Nov 1;171(9):979-980.
    Wallach JD, Silberman MS. Foot care for captive elephants. J Am Vet Med Assoc. 1977 Nov 1;171(9):906-907.
    Wallach JD. Management and nutritional problems in captive reptiles. In Kirk RW (ed), Current Veterinary Therapy VI: Small Animal Practice. Philadelphia, WB Saunders Co. 1977, pp. 778-787.
    Wallach JD. Cystic fibrosis: a proposal of etiology and pathogenesis. Presented at Workshop on Model Systems for the Study of Cystic Fibrosis, Bethesda, MD, May 25-26, 1978.
    Wallach JD. Feeding and nutritional diseases (reptiles). In Fowler ME (ed), Zoo and Wild Animal Medicine. Philadelphia, W.B. Saunders Co. 1978, pp. 123-128.
    Wallach JD. Reptile physiology. In Fowler ME (ed), Zoo and Wild Animal Medicine. Philadelphia, WB Saunders Co. 1978, pp. 114-119.
    Wallach JD, Wallach JE. Rhino Express. Vantage Press, New York, NY, 1978.
    Wallach JD, Ursidae. In Fowler ME (ed), Zoo and Wild Animal Medicine. Philadelphia, WB Saunders Co. 1978, pp. 628-637.
    Wallach JD, Germaise B. Cystic fibrosis: a perinatal manifestation of selenium deficiency. Presented at the Thirteenth Annual Conference of Trace Elements in Environmental Health. University of Missouri, Columbia, MO. June 1979, pp. 469-476.
    Wallach JD. The mechanics of nutrition for exotic pets. Vet Clin North Am Small Anim Pract. 1979 Aug;9(3):405-414.
    Wallach JD, Lagarde K. Air sacculitis in guenons. Unpublished Data, Chicago Zoological Society.
    Wallach JD. A defense against the new epidemic. NCNM News, Vol 1, No 5, 3; March 1980.
    Wallach JD. Laboratory Perspectives: Hair Analysis Part I: Chromium. NCNM News, Vol 1, No 6, 4; April 1980.
    Wallach JD. Laboratory Perspectives: Hair Analysis Part II: Zinc. NCNM News, Vol 2, No 1, 3; December 1980.
    Wallach JD. Laboratory Perspectives Part III: Hair Analysis: Copper. Nat. Coll. of Naturopathic Med. Review, Vol. 2, No. 2, 6-7; Feb/Mar 1981.
    Wallach JD, Laboratory Perspectives Part IV: Hair Analysis: Ca:Mg. Nat. Coll. of Naturopathic Med. Review, Vol. 2, No. 3, 9-11; Apr/May 1981.
    Wallach JD, Laboratory Perspectives Part V: Hair Analysis: Selenium. Nat. Coll. of Naturopathic Med. Review, Vol. 2, No. 4, 11-14; June/July 1981.
    Wallach JD, Hoff, GL. Metabolic and Nutritional Diseases of Reptiles. In Hoff GL, Davis JW (eds), Noninfectiopus Diseases of Wildlife, pp. 155-167. Ames, IA. The Iowa State University Press, 1982.
    Wallach JD, Cooper R. Nutrition of Wild Birds. In Cooper R, Davis JW (eds), Noninfectious Diseases of Wild Animals, pp. 113-126. Ames, IA. The Iowa State University Press, 1982.
    Wallach JD, Boever WJ. Diseases of Exotic Animals: Medical and Surgical Management. W.B. Saunders Co., Philadelphia; 1983. (Note: This authoritative treatise is widely circulated and respected in the professional veterinary establishment.)
    JD Wallach and Ma Lan, MD. Common Denominators in the Etiology and Pathology of Visceral Lesions of Cystic Fibrosis and Keshan Disease. Chinese Journal of Endemiology, 1989.
    JD Wallach and Ma Lan, MD. Let’s Play Doctor. Wellness Publications, LLC, Bonita, CA, 1989, 2002.
    Wallach JD and Ma Lan, MD. Rare Earths: Forbidden Cures. Double Happiness Publishing Co., Bonita, CA, 1994.
    Wallach JD and Ma Lan, MD. Dead Doctors Don’t Lie. Legacy Communications Group, Inc., Franklin, TN, 1999.
    Wallach JD and Ma Lan, MD. Let’s Play Herbal Doctor. Wellness Publications, LLC, Bonita, CA, 2002.
    Wallach JD and Ma Lan, MD. God Bless America. Wellness Publications, LLC, Bonita, CA 2002.
    Wallach JD and Ma Lan, MD. Hell’s Kitchen. Wellness Publications, LLC, Bonita, CA 2004.
    Wallach JD and Ma Lan, MD. Passport to Aromatherapy. Wellness Publications, LLC, Bonita, CA 2005.
    Wallach JD and Ma Lan, MD. Black Gene Lies. Wellness Publications, LLC, Bonita, CA 2006.
    Wallach JD and Ma Lan, MD. Immortality. Wellness Publications, LLC, Bonita, CA, 2008.




> In 1988 Dr. Wallach received the Wooster Beach Gold Medal Award for significant breakthrough in the basic understanding of the cause of pathophysiology of Cystic Fibrosis awarded by the Association of Eclectic Physicians. Dr. Wallach was also a 1991 Nobel Prize nominee for his stunning discoveries in the use of trace minerals to prevent catastrophic diseases in the newborn (Nomination by the Association of Eclectic Physicians, Chartered 1823). In 2011 Dr. Wallach received the Klaus Schwarz Award recognizing the work of pioneers in the field of trace element research.  http://exploreyoungevity.com/dr-wall...l#.ULFoZXnP4bA


Frankly, I do not care if Dr. Wallace becomes a billionaire. I say more power to him and God bless him!

----------


## rp4prez

Do you have anything that isn't authored or co authored by dr wallach that can verify those studies?

----------


## AFPVet

There are plenty of great products out there, it's just that I don't trust promotions. They did the same thing with Enerfood... again, great product, but expensive and overly promoted by Infowars. Once more, the same can be said about Amway's Nutrilite products... great, organically grown products, but it's one of those MLM things. I just wish that I didn't get involved in it... a waste of my time and money. 

It seems like they ruin a lot of great ideas by restricting them to MLM rather then bringing them to mainstream market.

----------


## donnay

> Do you have anything that isn't authored or co authored by dr wallach that can verify those studies?


http://www.zoominfo.com/#!search/pro...rgetid=profile
http://ww1.prweb.com/prfiles/2012/01...rz%20Award.pdf
http://oliversmith65.blogspot.com/


Can I ask you this-- how much information do you know about your doctor?  Do you trust the fact that s/he has some kind of certificate on his wall? Do you go to these lengths trying to debunk your doctor?

----------


## rp4prez

> http://www.zoominfo.com/#!search/pro...rgetid=profile
> http://ww1.prweb.com/prfiles/2012/01...rz%20Award.pdf
> http://oliversmith65.blogspot.com/
> 
> 
> Can I ask you this-- how much information do you know about your doctor?  Do you trust the fact that s/he has some kind of certificate on his wall? Do you go to these lengths trying to debunk your doctor?


More links published by Dr Wallach? Can you find anything to back up your arguments that aren't written by wallach or people affiliated with him?

And yes I went through the same lengths to find my MD who doesn't like his MD . He is more pro natural alternatives. I waited over two years to have him become my primary doctor. I even drive across town to see him. He totally rocks because he understand the natural healing and the MD side of things. He prefers the natural side of things when it makes sense. I know a ton of people who use him who are also a lot like me and want the more natural path and they choose him as well.

Needless to say my doctor rocks!

----------


## donnay

> More links published by Dr Wallach? Can you find anything to back up your arguments that aren't written by wallach or people affiliated with him?
> 
> And yes I went through the same lengths to find my MD who doesn't like his MD . He is more pro natural alternatives. I waited over two years to have him become my primary doctor. I even drive across town to see him. He totally rocks because he understand the natural healing and the MD side of things. He prefers the natural side of things when it makes sense. I know a ton of people who use him who are also a lot like me and want the more natural path and they choose him as well.
> 
> Needless to say my doctor rocks!


The information I provided is documented--you need to look at the people he helped at the last link.  Now it is up to you to find the rest.  

You want to call his info and the products he backs, a scam then so be it.  I think Dr. Wallach rocks!

----------


## rp4prez

> The information I provided is documented--you need to look at the people he helped at the last link.  Now it is up to you to find the rest.  
> 
> You want to call his info and the products he backs, a scam then so be it.  I think Dr. Wallach rocks!


I thought I was pretty clear about my position on the products.

----------


## donnay

> I thought I was pretty clear about my position on the products.


I thought I was pretty clear when I posted the links of the testimonials from people who are on the products--including myself. No one is putting a gun to anyone's head to sell the product.  I know people who are selling it because they use the product and the product helped them, and they want to help others.  There are literally hundreds of Youtubes from people giving their experience on the products, you should do your own research.  Have you done any research about vitamin and mineral deficiencies and what deficiencies cause chronic illnesses?

Your post was to point out that the business is some kind of MLM/pyramid scam--why is making money and providing a network to make money a bad thing?  Not to mention products that help people get healthy?  Have you noticed how big the pharmaceutical companies are?  Have you ever checked out the insane profits they make?  Are you even curious as to why the products Big Pharma promotes do more harm to people's health rather than help them?  Do you think if people started becoming independent and healthy Big Pharma would be concerned that people are out there cutting into their profit margins?  Would you rather be with a team that monopolizes the economy (with government help) or would you rather choose a company that networks to make you money with competition?

----------


## amy31416

An MLM/Pyramid-type set-up is a HUGE alert that there's something fishy/scammy...that doesn't change just because Alex Jones says he's a-okay. 

It is a legitimate concern, and since I can't watch any videos--I'll avoid his products completely since there's no good reason to have his business set up that way.

----------


## rp4prez

> I thought I was pretty clear when I posted the links of the testimonials from people who are on the products--including myself.


Although testimonials are fine they are not replacements for hard core scientific studies done by third party independent scientists.




> No one is putting a gun to anyone's head to sell the product.  I know people who are selling it because they use the product and the product helped them, and they want to help others.  There are literally hundreds of Youtubes from people giving their experience on the products, you should do your own research.  Have you done any research about vitamin and mineral deficiencies and what deficiencies cause chronic illnesses?


Yes I have done research and I usually talk to both my chiropractor, doctor, and research to help me make decisions on what courses of action to take for my health.  I don't use testimonials and/or youtubes to make decisions about my health.




> Your post was to point out that the business is some kind of MLM/pyramid scam--why is making money and providing a network to make money a bad thing?


Making money isn't wrong.  It's how the Youngevity MLM is making money is wrong (IMO).  I've already explained in posts above about the people who were doing the selling at the "seminar" I went to.  If you want to buy into all of the nonsense that's fine with me, but I'm not going to.




> Not to mention products that help people get healthy?


Again I'd like to see the studies that support this.




> Have you noticed how big the pharmaceutical companies are?  Have you ever checked out the insane profits they make?  Are you even curious as to why the products Big Pharma promotes do more harm to people's health rather than help them?


I'm no fan of big pharma.  I think there is some validity to the argument that they wouldn't make a cure because if they did it would end their business on that one desease.  I really don't like how they put out medicines that kill people, take it off the market, get sued for billions, but they have that in their business plan to happen and put those billions aside for the lawsuits they know are going to come due to their product.  It makes me ill.  I tend to stay away from big pharma as much as possible.  However, with Obamacare it's going to become much more difficult to stay away from those bastards. 




> Do you think if people started becoming independent and healthy Big Pharma would be concerned that people are out there cutting into their profit margins?  Would you rather be with a team that monopolizes the economy (with government help) or would you rather choose a company that networks to make you money with competition?


I'd rather be on the team that brings the product to the mainstream using valid hard core science to prove their product is actually what they are saying.  I'd rather be on the team that doesn't have to use a MLM scheme to get their product out there.  I'd rather be on the team that doesn't have a bunch of liars selling me on their product so they can use me to make more money, take their free trips, and get their free cars.  I'd rather be on the team that I can wake up and morally feel great about it.

But hey that's just me.

----------


## pacelli

> Do you have anything that isn't authored or co authored by dr wallach that can verify those studies?


If you noticed, most of the "peer reviewed published" studies in that list involved reptiles, birds, fish, rhinos, and giraffes.  Those studies seem to stop in the 1980's.  A few studies involved primates, and a couple involved "non-published data".  

The rest of the items on the list were self-published books that were not peer reviewed.

----------


## donnay

*
FDA won Pyrrhic victory over scientific literature, say plaintiffs*
https://www.nutraingredients-usa.com...say-plaintiffs

*Is Chula Vista company the next Herbalife?* 
http://www.utsandiego.com/news/2012/...print&page=all

Here are some of the credentials of the people on board Youngevity:

Gerhard N. Schrauzer, PhD, CNS, FACN
http://www.jacn.org/content/20/1/1.full

Edmond De Vroey, MD
http://investing.businessweek.com/re...NATIONAL%20INC

James Sensenig, ND
http://www.naturalhealthct.com/who_we_are.htm

Richard Renton
http://www.alintjcof.com/board.php

Stan Frager, PhD
http://investing.businessweek.com/re...NATIONAL%20INC

Ma Lan, MD, MS
http://www.zoominfo.com/#!search/pro...rgetid=profile

Joanne Conaway, BS, RN
http://investing.businessweek.com/re...NATIONAL%20INC

Melinda Silva, MD
http://www.sandiegobioidenticalhormonedoctor.com/

Corey Gold, DDS
http://investing.businessweek.com/re...NATIONAL%20INC

Daniel Hart, ND
http://www.zoominfo.com/#!search/pro...rgetid=profile

Peter Glidden, ND
http://www.fireyourmdnow.com/dr__glidden

Ben Fuchs
http://www.brightsideben.com/

----------


## M71Z11

> His mineral supplement sounds like snake oil to me.  Even if his claims  were entirely true, which they're not, you could get all the minerals  you need from a well-rounded, whole food diet, and use targeted  supplementation (perhaps additional magnesium, zinc, etc.) as needed.   Use sea salt, and if you're still concerned, use ConcenTrace.


Anyone seen this before re ConcenTrace - a disgruntled ex-employee ? Renowned alternative health author John Heinerman visits Trace Minerals Research's harvesting facility and uncovers disturbing evidence regarding the source of the company's nutritional minerals. 

*Google - Trace Minerals Truth Revealed*

----------


## opal

The hairs on my neck stand up for MLMs as much as anyone but just because something is marketed in a smarmy way doesn't _always_ mean the products are crap.
Who remembers Amway?  I still use the LOC - even though it's been somewhat reformulated through the years.. used to stand for liquid organic cleaner, now they call it legacy of clean *eye roll*
My mom swore by the SA8 laundry soap - but I seem to recall heated phone calls way back when with her saying she had no intention of going to a meeting.. selling product or *gasp* hosting parties.. just sell me the soap damnit.

Utopia silver has a trace mineral product also.. both liquid and caps.  My wallet cries every time I consider it though.

----------


## donnay

In this day and age in order to beat the too BIG to Fail Big pHARMa, I suppose this is the only way around it.  I am not a salesmen, but the Youngevity products are pricy, but great.

Dr. Wallach gives lectures all over the place, *Dead Doctor's Don't Lie* and *Hell's Kitchen* are two great lectures he has given.  I also have his books which are chock-full of history and information on longevity.

----------


## donnay

> The hairs on my neck stand up for MLMs as much as anyone but just because something is marketed in a smarmy way doesn't _always_ mean the products are crap.
> Who remembers Amway?  I still use the LOC - even though it's been somewhat reformulated through the years.. used to stand for liquid organic cleaner, now they call it legacy of clean *eye roll*
> My mom swore by the SA8 laundry soap - but I seem to recall heated phone calls way back when with her saying she had no intention of going to a meeting.. selling product or *gasp* hosting parties.. just sell me the soap damnit.
> 
> *Utopia silver has a trace mineral product also.. both liquid and caps.  My wallet cries every time I consider it though*.



The way I look at it, it beats doctors and hospital bills!

----------


## Raidenko

You can call it a scam or snake oil all you want... it does not change the fact that I started using these products in December of 2012 to give my body the building blocks it needed to reverse damage done in a serious accident.  I was a pedestrian and was struck by a car.  MD's told me I needed surgery or I was destined to live life on pain killers... I refused the surgery and did live on pain killers for 20+ years.  In all I had 13 scrips when I met Dr. Wallach and was taking 11 of the 13 (the last two were new and I hadn't had a chance to fill them).  In 11 months, Dr. Wallach got me off all the scripts and my back injury repaired itself.

The reality is you can not get everything you need from a well rounded diet.  Yes, it is a direct networking sales channel... in a retail store, do you think a product goes from manufacturer to retailer without middlemen?  At least with MLM, you know it's company to distributor to the consumer.  In my case, the distributor I worked with has applied no pressure for me to join his sales force... he did tell me there is an opportunity if I am interested.

You are entitled to your own opinion, but facts are facts... and Youngevity has proven itself to me!  Links to be provided in the next post for Scientific Proof...

Raidenko




> Although testimonial are fine they are not replacements for hard core scientific studies done by third party independent scientists.
> 
> 
> Yes I have done research and I usually talk to both my chiropractor, doctor, and research to help me make decisions on what courses of action to take for my health.  I don't use testimonials and/or youtubes to make decisions about my health.
> 
> 
> Making money isn't wrong.  It's how the Youngevity MLM is making money is wrong (IMO).  I've already explained in posts above about the people who were doing the selling at the "seminar" I went to.  If you want to buy into all of the nonsense that's fine with me, but I'm not going to.
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Raidenko

You asked for proof, so here are the links to 3 reports from reputable University research departments.

http://www.youngevity.com/wp-content...hure2-0613.pdf
http://www.youngevity.com/wp-content...es-4review.pdf
http://www.youngevity.com/wp-content...ngles-4web.pdf

The company also has products certified by NSF...

http://www.youngevity.com/default/as..._FactSheet.pdf

----------

